

Is there any "HELP NEEDED" programming websites? - drodil

Just wondering: Is there any website where people could ask for help/contributions for some software project? In github for example you can send a pull request and contribute in that way but is there any place the request comes from the author him/herself?
======
Nicolas___
<http://www.weekendhacker.net/> might be what you're looking for. I think I
learnt about it on HN, too.

------
kachilous
Try here: <http://sourceforge.net/people/>

